
Covid-19 in Iceland – Statistics - known
https://www.covid.is/data
======
phillipseamore
Icelandic version has a little more data: [https://www.covid.is/tolulegar-
upplysingar](https://www.covid.is/tolulegar-upplysingar)

At the bottom you can see the percentage of new cases each day that are
detected in people already in quarantine.

